# Rubbed raw/Padded collar



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Riley has this thing now where she pulls so hard on her leash that she rashes her neck and it rubs raw So I figured i'd ask about it on pitbull-chat and got Stillwater. Now I never knew he made padded because it doesnt say so on his site and I e-mailed him hoping he could give me more info so I can place my order for her.

but I came on wanting to know if anyone else has ordered a padded collar from Shane and how much was the total cost?

Thanx in advance


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

My answer to you question is to put the dog in a prong collar and train the dog to properly walk on a leash once the dog understands commands on the prong work the dog in both the prong and collar so you take the training from the prong to the collar of choice and get the dog to walk like a well behaved dog. Does what I say make sence to ya? 

Hope so


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Prongs work great I agree. I don't even need them any more Dosia has gotten to be such a great walker


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Just using basic walking commands work for us. We have never used a prong collar but I did a lot of traning with Peanut in the beginning with commands and turning around to go the opposite way he wanted to go (looking like an idiot lol). He walks fine on a flat collar or a harness.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with teaching her not to pull, I have a big rule in my house. You do not have to be in perfect heel on a casual walk but that leash WILL NOT BE TIGHT. It is easiest to train when they are a pup.

Now one can make the argument that hand walking is good exercise for a dog. Ok I can see I that so if you want to let her pull then I do suggest getting a padded collar. I do not know what shane makes but I know Oz (staffdaddy) bought a cool padded collar for chino and I do not think it was from stillwater

Tempest has a very sensitive neck and nylon collars run her raw and I have to use martingale collars from premier and just recently found com martingale that are padded. But those collars are really not meant for hard pulling dogs.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I use Gentle Leader head harnesses on Maggie and Jake. It's really the only way I feel confident walking both of them together in the city. Even with the head harness Maggie keeps tension on hers - not really pulling - but seldom leaving any slack.

Do you all advise a prong collar for her instead? I've never used one before.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I prefer you teach the dog not to pull but if you want a quick fix then a prong collar is a great choice. It takes time to teach a dog not to pull and how to heel but most people do not have the patience for that and a prong collar is a perfect quick fix.

Rileyroo I know you wanted to do sch so now that I think about it a padded collar would be best. You do not want to ruin your dog for sports work with a prong collar unless you are working with a trainer. You could also use a harness for now.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Gimbler said:


> I use Gentle Leader head harnesses on Maggie and Jake. It's really the only way I feel confident walking both of them together in the city. Even with the head harness Maggie keeps tension on hers - not really pulling - but seldom leaving any slack.
> 
> Do you all advise a prong collar for her instead? I've never used one before.


Gentle leaders, head harness etc all can cause damage to the spine / neck of the dog due to the pulling on the body in one direct or jerking.

BAD JuJu


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: I wasn't going to say anything but I HATE gentle leaders they do not teach the dog not to pull and cause neck and back injuries. They just make it uncomfortable and I do not allow them in my public classes.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh crap! I don't want to risk hurting her! She needs a lot more work on her loose leash training. In obedience class, on the first day, I listed that as the most important task I'd like to accomplish. Pffffttt...

She does okay, in our yard, on our sidewalk, without Jake around - and I need to get back to individual training now that the weather has broken. With the bitter cold, snow and ice around here they were lucky to get walked together at the same time! There was no way I was fiddling around walking in circles training one dog at a time. LOL

RileyRoo, sorry for the semi-hijack!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I had emailed Stillwater not to long ago and he told me he no longer makes padded collars. I ordered one from bulldogsupply. I believe that is where Oz (Staffydaddy) also got his. I have been very happy with it. But I agree the prong collar is a great tool.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

He does make one that is deer skin lined or something....softer but not really padded. I agree with the aforementioned prong collar training it has worked wonders with our old lady Angel who heels great off leash, but her daddy never taught her proper leash manners.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No I found out that Riley is rubbing her neck raw on a tether not on a walk. A padded collar is best and then work on heeling later. The last thing you want to do is put her on a prong collar if you going to do sports work. You should teach her how to properly heel then use a prong later if you have to. I can see how she is rubbing her neck raw if she is jumping around on a tether, a padded collar will fix that.


----------

